# My Poor Flo.



## Bollaboo (Aug 4, 2013)

8 weeks ago my cat went missing, we knocked on doors, posted flyers put up ads and everything. I walked around each night shaking her food. Last week a man came to the door and said he'd just returned from working away, and had found a cat in his house but she was in a bad way. I went round and found my Flo at the bottom the stairs, just about alive. She meowed when I spoke to her. We took her to emergency vets, but nothing they could do as been too long. I think she waited till I found her before she moved on, but it kills me. She was less rhan 300m away but starved to death. I hate she was in so much pain for so long. I know we did everything we could, and you can't change the past but I feel so guilty it hurts. She was trapped alone and that just hurts. She was akways such a friendly home loving cat so no idea how she got in there. I just wanted to express as need to get out of my head a bit.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh I feel for you, what a terrible thing to happen...I have a Florence too. One of mine disappeared (14 years ago now) and I never found out what happened to him. All that time ago and I still think about him and wonder what became of him.
Don't blame yourself, try not to anyway...you did all you could.


----------



## Marycat (Jul 29, 2013)

I really feel for you. Poor you and poor Flo. You can't blame yourself, you had no idea. In time you will see that you gave her a happy life and will be able to focus on the good memories. Its the nature of the cat I am afraid to go exploring. I let my cat out cause that's what he wants so could well be your position one day but the alternative would be to lock him up and make him miserable for the rest of his life. You did the best you could and can't beat yourself up over it. She is at peace now, nothing can hurt her now.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

What a terrible, terrible thing to happen. My heart aches for you and for poor little Flo. It is no consolation to know that you did everything that you could - at the moment your mind will just be full of thoughts about her suffering and desperation. What awful ill-luck that she chose to get curious about a house that was going to be empty for so long.

You are not to blame, but you will feel terribly guilty, I imagine, with your thoughts full of "If only"s. Try to think past that, though it will be hard. Remember that you were able to comfort her in her last moments - I am sure you are right - that she hung on desperately wanting to say farewell and let you know that she loved you. You know what happened to her, dreadful as it was, and will no longer be looking out for her around every corner. She is beyond suffering now, and you will meet her again one day.

Allow yourself to grieve - losing your beloved pet is just as painful as losing any other family member. It will take time. Expect the grief to come over you in waves at unexpected times, and don't try to rush coming to terms with what has happened. It will take as long as it takes.

I hope you have some support at home to help you through your grief, and don't be frightened to come back to this forum as often as you feel the need - we have all lost dear pets at one time or another.

Remember her and talk about her - her special little ways, how affectionate she was, how mischievous, how pretty. One day the pain will be a little less. You will never forget her, and nor should you, but you will one day be able to carry her in your heart without crying.

God Bless.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh no, how simply awful  I am so so very sorry. I cant even imagine how you must be feeling but its not your fault, if you had known she was there, you would have rescued her and Flo knew that too.

R.I.P Flo and hugs to you too Bollaboo xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so very sorry to hear your sad story. i cannot begin to imagine what you are feeling right now. i've had cats go missing in the past and it still haunts me wondering what became of them, but you must feel so upset knowing she was so close and you simply couldn't help her. take comfort in the fact that you were with her at the end. huge hugs to you - RIP Flo, run free at rainbow bridge xxx


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

RIP flo so sorry for your loss


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Flo. What a terrible thing to happen.
My heart goes out to you.
Take your time to grieve and I hope you have close family and friends to help you through.
We on this forum will be here for you.
It is helped me through a few sad times.
Sending to some Big Hugs xx

R.I.P Flo and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so very sorry​
RIP Flo​


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so very sorry, my heart goes out to you, what a terrible tragedy. I know we can't ease your pain but we are all with you in your sorrow. RIP Flo.


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

Truly one of the most heartbreaking cat-passing stories I have heard.

Requesciat In Pace Flo.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

RIP gorgeous Flo, such a heartbreaking story and even to get to say your final goodbye - Although I know it's not the way you would've wanted that to be 

Cats are such curious creatures and just take peace knowing you did everything you could, hugs at this very sad time xxx


----------



## gordeeto (May 21, 2013)

What a truly heartbreaking story. My heart really goes out to you. As others have said your thoughts will be full of what might have been and if onlys, but you did what you could. I know that'll be no comfort. The only thing I can say is that at least you found her in the end, and you know what happened to her, and she must've been happy to finally be back with you even if perhaps she couldn't express it. 

RIP Flo. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I am so very very sorry for you, how terrible. A similar thing happened to my sons cat a few years ago in the summer. She had been knocked over and stayed hidden for about a week. They looked and called. On the 7th day she had managed to crawl to the doorstep, with a broken leg and pelvis  They rushed her to the vet who tried to save her but she had been eaten away by maggots and her body went into shock. My daughters friends old cat has just gone missing these last few days in Guildford, she is beside herself searching for him.
There is nothing to say that will comfort you, only it wasnt your fault and at least she managed to hang on to say good bye. So very sad RIP xx


----------



## piggylove (Feb 24, 2013)

So heart breaking, but this is not your fault so don't blame your self. Flo will be in rainbowbridge waiting for you. Remember you gave her the best life and she loved you very much. Hope you feel better soon <3


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

As someone else said, this is truly one of the saddest stories of a cat I have ever heard, it brought tears.

I am so, so sorry.


----------

